# All Slavic languages: diminutive of coffee



## Encolpius

Hello, I adore diminutives so much, mostly in Slavic and Romance languages, just having my bedtime coffee I started wondering if all Slavic languages use a diminutive for the word coffee (the drink). And what do you call "little" coffee in different Slavic languages. Thank you for you cooperation and have a good night. Enco.

*Czech*: kafíčko
*Slovak*: kávička


----------



## pimlicodude

Encolpius said:


> Hello, I adore diminutives so much, mostly in Slavic and Romance languages, just having my bedtime coffee I started wondering if all Slavic languages use a diminutive for the word coffee (the drink). And what do you call "little" coffee in different Slavic languages. Thank you for you cooperation and have a good night. Enco.
> 
> *Czech*: kafíčko
> *Slovak*: kávička


Russian: кофе*ё*к. With the partitive кофейк*у*.


----------



## Panceltic

Kava > kavica

Colloquially kofe/kafe > kofetek/kafetek


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

In Polish we usually say ;

kawusia , kawunia or kawcia ? .., diminutives (zdrobnienia) are really popular in Polish.


----------



## DarkChild

Bulgarian:

Кафенце - kafentse


----------



## pimlicodude

I've added a post on the English diminutive of coffee in the English Only forum.


----------



## Encolpius

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> kawusia , kawunia or kawcia ? .., diminutives (zdrobnienia) are really popular in Polish.


why the question mark after "kawcia"


----------



## cHr0mChIk

Serbian kafica


----------



## Concise

_Diminutive? 



Spoiler



Ristretto


 ;-)_


----------



## jasio

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> In Polish we usually say ;
> 
> kawusia , kawunia or kawcia ? .., diminutives (zdrobnienia) are really popular in Polish.


Also _kawka_.


----------



## Encolpius

I am fascinated there are so many words in Polish, which is the most common one? Kawusia?


----------



## jasio

Encolpius said:


> I am fascinated there are so many words in Polish, which is the most common one? Kawusia?


It may depend on the region, sociolekt and  personal preferences, so I cannot tell.


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Encolpius said:


> I am fascinated there are so many words in Polish, which is the most common one? Kawusia?



I think *kawusia* and *kawunia* are the most frequent.., I would use them in this case : ale pyszna kawunia / kawusia = so (but) delicious coffe.
But there are also kawka , kaweczka  which means  a small coffe indeed.

Poles love to use diminutive forms .., and this is interesting ...!? I don't know how does it work in other Slavic languages !?


Kawiarnia = Café , coffe shop
kawiarenka  = small café
kafejka = caffeteria , small café
kafejka internetowa = internet cafe


----------



## vianie

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> Kawiarnia = Café , coffe shop


*kavárna* - coffee house in Czech
(tá)* kaviareň* - coffee house in Slovak

*kavárník* - Café owner in Czech
*kaviarnik* - Café owner in Slovak


Włoskipolak 72 said:


> Poles love to use diminutive forms .., and this is interesting ...!? I don't know how does it work in other Slavic languages !?


We love to use them at least as much as you do.


----------



## jasio

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> Poles love to use diminutive forms .., and this is interesting ...!?


I'm not sure how it's now, but originally it was a specific and characteristic feature of the old dialect of Warsaw. 



Włoskipolak 72 said:


> I don't know how does it work in other Slavic languages !?


As far as I'm aware, in Russian and in  Ukrainian diminutives are used quite often - at least in certain situations, like songs.


----------



## Encolpius

jasio said:


> ...a specific and characteristic feature of the old dialect of Warsaw.


Very interesting comment, what was the old dialect of Warsaw? I mean how old? When? Do you know any examples? It sounds fascinating diminutives might be a feature of a specific dialect.


----------



## jasio

Encolpius said:


> Very interesting comment, what was the old dialect of Warsaw? I mean how old? When? Do you know any examples? It sounds fascinating diminutives might be a feature of a specific dialect.


It was a dialect which was used by population of Warsaw until 1944. Then the original population of the city was partially murdered partially resettled, and after wwii it was generally replaced by the immigrants from other parts of the country. Even though some people returned, and perhaps the dialect could have  still been used in Prague, it became a bit folkloric and gradually declined, as educated people in general did not use it any more. 
You can find it in old, pre1939 movies, after the war it was part of the stylisation used to depict lower class people.


----------

